# Whitch quality brand tool kit to buy.



## yanz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! I just joined this forum and it looks like there are a lot of great info here. I recently moved in into my new appartment and I am looking to buy a good quality tool kit for home use. What do you guys consider a good brand. I would say my budget is around $100. I am mostly looking for hand tools to be in the set, it would be nice to get power drill/screwdriver but that i would probably have to get separetly. 

Thank you very much in advance,

Yan


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome Yan!

Being close to the holidays, I would watch the sales papers at Sears for some good basic hand tools on sale. 

I dont think you'll find them in a "set" but they'll have some good deals on the Craftsman line for screwdrivers, pliers etc where you can build your own tool kit.


----------



## yanz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Sammy! Thank you very much for the quick response! I guess it is better to just buy tools one buy one and create my own tool kit of things that i need. Do you think craftsman brand is good? I heard some people are saying that its not as good as it used to be(don't want to start any flames here)  Also I wanted to ask whats a good elecrical drill/screwdriver. Is 18v powerfull enough for the home use? 

Thanks again!!!

Yan


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I have used Craftsman for years and they do well.. Nice part is Sears has all the extras if you need an attachment later and they are always local. Plus the hand tools have a lifetime guarantee. 

I have an 18V Ryobi cordless that came with a flashlight and two batteries plus the charger. Does well for me though after 3-4 years the batteries are getting weak which is to be expected. First cordless I have ever bought and they are handy. I think now at Homey they are under 90 bucks.


----------

